# Picked up my new Kimber



## RogerThat

The one I just picked up is the black frame with rose wood grips. Its the Kimber CDP II 
and the other one is the Kimber Stainless Pro Carry II

I also got my galco elastic waist band holster today ironically. Wasn't expecting them both on the same day. 
Needless to say I tested it out, pretty good.. I could have gotten a size bigger, but I have a while to lose some lbs before my carry permit comes in. :smt024:smt168


----------



## plentyofpaws

Congrats!


----------



## dondavis3

Congratulations on buying a beautiful gun.

I too own a Kimber Pro CDP II - I have had it long enough to fire several hundred shots through it w/o a single problem.

I later added a pair of Crimson Trace Laser grips model LG-401 Pro-Custom - in Burlwood, with the Front Activation.

You might consider a laser grip at sometime if you do not already have them - they are great to shoot.

I hope you enjoy your Kimber as much as I do mine.

:smt1099


----------



## Baldy

The wife has the Ultra CDP II and it is a little shooter. I hope to get one like yours for myself. Good luck with it.:smt1099


----------



## Mr.clean

I must get a Kimber


----------



## JD413

very nice!:smt023 the cdp II is what i'm waiting to get for a 1911.


----------



## CentexShooter

Very nice piece. Congratulations!


----------



## dances with guns

cool looking kimbers. looking forward to a range report. :mrgreen:


----------

